# Shaudt Elektroblock EBL 220-2



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anyone got an english manual for the above elektroblock as our Burstner only came with one in German and French?

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Ed

Sorry I cant help but someone on here must know.A little bumpety bump. :lol: 

steve


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Suggest you email them.

http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de/4.0.html

I needed one for our ELB101 and Schaudt replied within a day with English .pdf documents.

Barry


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Steve, thanks for the bump and also Barry for the idea.

I emailed them at the weekend but thought might be able to get info quicker.

If I do get it I will try and post in the download area

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

EdsMH said:


> Steve, thanks for the bump and also Barry for the idea.
> 
> I emailed them at the weekend but thought might be able to get info quicker.
> 
> ...


No probs I hope Ed?

steve


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

English manual for EBL220 & DT220 (display unit)


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Blown fuses*

Trek

Many thanks for the info.

This is why Motorhomefacts is so good. A couple of electrical items had stopped working after the habitation check on friday so just needed to locate which fuses served which items. I always prefer to use a manual than just systematically pull fuses.

Now sorted. Oddly the TV one (10A) and one lighting circuit (15A) had gone but I cannot see anything untoward, Why those two and what caused it is a bit of a mystery.

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes-Thanks Trek,those downloads are more than welcome.  8) 

steve


----------

